# Glue question



## Tweed11 (Mar 6, 2012)

I am building a new house I am a excavator by trade but grew up working for my dad as he is a builder. Our drywaller just told ,e that they changed a lot of the glue formulas for drywall and is having issues with nail pops. Is any one else experiencing this or heard of this. So he suggest gluing every other stud and then not screwing any in the studs that are glued but every butt will be screwed or not glueing at all but then using more screws. I would love to hear any ones advice or opinion. He is a very respected drywaller in our area and was 1600 higher than the other two bids so if I wanted cheap I could of gotten cheap but being my last house ever I want the best I can get. Thanks.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

I am not a drywaller, but my former boss is. He just did a job for me a couple months ago and never mentioned anything about glue. When I used to hang, we typically would glue every stud, except the seams, and then install maybe one or two screws in the field just to hold it until the glue dried. 

There are several different manufactures of the glue, so I doubt they would all be bad at the same time.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

No Sheetrock nailing inspection?...


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

What would glue have to do with nail pops?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

The only time I have heard this is when they used a glue that shrinks when it drys.


----------



## Tweed11 (Mar 6, 2012)

That's what he said when the glue dries it is causing nail pops. I'm not saying this guy is the best but all he does is the upper end houses and a lot of the work for the so called elite builders and homeowners.


----------



## Tweed11 (Mar 6, 2012)

Just a fyi


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

I was born in Dekalb :thumbsup:

And I haven't used glue in 35 yrs since moving to Florida. We don't have a nail pop problem here.


----------



## mnld (Jun 4, 2013)

If you pull the screws in the field after the glue sets you won't have any pops. They're not really doing anything anyways.Leaving the screws in if using glue kind of defeats the purpose of the glue in the first place.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Tweed11 said:


> I am building a new house I am a excavator by trade but grew up working for my dad as he is a builder. Our drywaller just told ,e that they changed a lot of the glue formulas for drywall and is having issues with nail pops. Is any one else experiencing this or heard of this. So he suggest gluing every other stud and then not screwing any in the studs that are glued but every butt will be screwed or not glueing at all but then using more screws. I would love to hear any ones advice or opinion. He is a very respected drywaller in our area and was 1600 higher than the other two bids so if I wanted cheap I could of gotten cheap but being my last house ever I want the best I can get. Thanks.


http://www.paintsource.net/pages/solutions/new construction/drywall_imperfections.htm


----------



## Ancient Rocker (Jul 25, 2009)

Big Shoe said:


> I was born in Dekalb :thumbsup:
> 
> And I haven't used glue in 35 yrs since moving to Florida. We don't have a nail pop problem here.


DeKalb, Illinois? I was raised in Big Rock.


----------



## D.S.I. (Jul 23, 2011)

Your neighbors to the north, up here in Sycamore boys!


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Big Shoe said:


> I was born in Dekalb :thumbsup:
> 
> And I haven't used glue in 35 yrs since moving to Florida. We don't have a nail pop problem here.


Metal studs?


----------



## Tweed11 (Mar 6, 2012)

That's where I'm building in sycamore il


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

BCConstruction said:


> The only time I have heard this is when they used a glue that shrinks when it drys.


Do you know of a glue that don't?


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Tweed11 said:


> That's where I'm building in sycamore il





D.S.I. said:


> Your neighbors to the north, up here in Sycamore boys!





Big Shoe said:


> I was born in Dekalb :thumbsup:
> 
> And I haven't used glue in 35 yrs since moving to Florida. We don't have a nail pop problem here.


I here all you guys out there play the banjo and go on canoe trips. :laughing:


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

TNTSERVICES said:


> I here all you guys out there play the banjo and go on canoe trips. :laughing:


I play guitar /banjo /mandolin and own 2 canoes


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

blacktop said:


> Metal studs?


Metal studs,wood studs,trusses,and joist. Nobody uses glue here.




Tweed11 said:


> That's where I'm building in sycamore il


Lived on my grandparents farm in Sycamore. Near Bob-Joe Speedway. I remember hearing the cars racing.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

blacktop said:


> Do you know of a glue that don't?


Yes some of the PL range of adhesives expand. I'm sure other brands have similar products. I can't remember what ones the technical guy said do though.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

BCConstruction said:


> Yes some of the PL range of adhesives expand. I'm sure other brands have similar products. I can't remember what ones the technical guy said do though.


In general polyurethane expands, solvent and water based shrinks.

IE Premium will expand, PL 200/300 will shrink.


----------

